# These are FRER indents right?



## aymz1983

Pics showing single test taken at 2mm fmu today.

Pics showing two tests - top on is from Saturday smu, bottom is today's. Couldn't see anything on the one taken Saturday when I took it - was white and no line although if I really squint and shine light on it now I can see line but assumed that anyway due to time elapsed and increase of evap then.

Saw blood in underwear and thought I may have had af last Thursday night/Friday morning. Then realised it wasn't af and thought it may have been a troublesome spot on leg that bled. Then wondered if maybe was ib. 

Today's test I don't need to squint to see the line, can see it without really having to look but I can't tell if it has colour as it's still faint.

As usual, pics don't do it justice.

Obviously will test again if no af by Thursday, just interested in thoughts as I continue to scroll through the hundreds of pics in my camera roll haha.

Both tests are from the same box if that makes any difference (probably not! Lol)

So...different strength indents or possible progression (albeit slow?)


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something. Good luck for your next tests!


----------



## aymz1983

Thanks @Bevziibubble I think I'm just clutching now but the fact one seems 'stronger' just made me question it. Plus I'm a great overthinker!

Another one of the two together...


----------



## soloso

I definitely see something very faint, if it's a true bfp you should notice the difference in 48 hours, good luck!! X


----------



## Deethehippy

I see a faint line, I really hope it gets darker tomorrow.


----------



## Neversayno

How many dpo are you? I deffo see a line, not sure on colour. But lines should get darker in a couple of days x


----------



## aymz1983

It's possible I ovulated later than I thought; by the dates I thought O happened would put me about 19dpo but if I ovulated later than that then that would obviously put me less!

This has been such a weird cycle and I've never had one like it before. This may not even be anything other than indents which I feel is the case even though the newer test is more 'liney' than the first one where you can't see anything. 

I keep looking back at my calendar to see if a pregnancy is still possible if there was a later ovulation or implantation and it could work but then I find reasons why it wouldn't.

The bleed last Thursday/Friday keeps confusing me, and if it was ib then would lines not be darker now? Do I just have slow rising levels? So many questions and no answers lol.


----------



## aymz1983

I'm not sure on colour either...I've just looked again and I can see it could be pink but I can see it could not be pink.

Tempted to not wait until Thursday morning and see how I get on with an afternoon test tomorrow.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Suggerhoney

I see something very faint good luck


----------



## Lucy3

I see something faint, really hope they darken up for you. Let us know how you go when you test again


----------



## atx614

Hoping it’s the start of a BFP. I see the bottom one easily without zooming


----------



## stw93

Did your tests get any darker?


----------

